# Backwards songs



## TLSpartan (Nov 20, 2007)

I found a site that has all the backwards songs ( messages when they are played backwards) Backmasking

Yoko Ono's song and Lennon's song are creepy


----------



## Whizz (Nov 20, 2007)

"Sleep with me I'm not too young"

Creepy...


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 20, 2007)

stairway to heaven is the creepiest
and i have my suspicions that the pokemon rap was intended like that

I loooove SATAN, I loooove Satan

btw, is that chicago thing from little nicky true?


----------



## TLSpartan (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> stairway to heaven is the creepiest
> and i have my suspicions that the pokemon rap was intended like that
> 
> I loooove SATAN, I loooove Satan
> ...



What thing from Little Nicky?

EDIT- "The Chicago album being played backwards is Chicago V, but the track being played is "Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is?" which did not appear on Chicago V, but on Chicago's debut album called The Chicago Transit Authority." Is that it?


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 20, 2007)

Pretty neat what he's done with the flash thing. I take issue with the Zep tune though.

Forward:
Yes *there are two paths* you can go by, but in the long run, there's still time to change the road you're on.

Backwards:
My sweet Satan, *there was a middle path*, would make me sad, which now I am, Satan.

Also elsewhere in Stairway you can hear:
_Sweet Sally awaits me._
and very very clearly you can hear:
_I wish it would snow._
The snow thing is uncanny and by far the most clear phrase in the whole song.


In the end though, all this is just coincidental sounds that our brains make words out of. I went to a Christian school coming up and we were filled with this backwards masking "evidence", and I spent hours looking for stuff. I had a reel to reel tape machine back then, so it was easy for me to experiment with it. Trust me, it's just as easy to find demonic messages in backwards sermons, or backwards anything for that matter.

It's lots of fun though!


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 20, 2007)

haha great site!

Listening to the reverse of 'Another one bites the dust'
It sounds more like 'Santa smokes marijuana' than 'It's fun to smoke marijuana'


----------



## TGBoy (Nov 20, 2007)

I cant make out the pokemon one though..


----------



## lagman (Nov 20, 2007)

Revolution #9 scares me even on its regular version


----------



## arctic_flame (Nov 20, 2007)

Hehe, old. 

A fun waste of time: Record youself saying a phrase. Reverse it. Listen to the new sound and memorize it. Record yourself imitation the sound. Reverse it. See how close to the original it is.


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 20, 2007)

I haven't checked the site out yet. But you oughta hear one of Xuxa's, that one was creppy.


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 20, 2007)

lol, thats awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although some of them are creepy


----------



## anark-e (Nov 21, 2007)

That site doesn't have this one, so I'll list it for all of you.

Tool's song Intension off their album 10,000 Days has a surprisingly clear backwards message near the beginning of the song.

Thing is, this actually appears to be intensional (no pun intended), as when played forward Maynard James Keenan appears to be mumbling incoherently at this point in the song, not actually saying anything. It's as if he recorded it specifically to use as a hidden message.

The lines I'm referring to can be heard in this YouTube video where I originally heard about this "feature" of the song. Link here.


----------



## Seccom Masada (Nov 21, 2007)

I've always liked MSI's Backmask.


----------



## Nero (Nov 21, 2007)

I heard the Pokemon song backwards is a Satanic kind of song.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 21, 2007)

i like tenacious d backwards message at the end of karate
something to do with donkeys?


----------

